# Suppression partition Boot Camp : espace libre insupprimable



## BCD (1 Mai 2020)

J'ai, comme apparemment de nombreuses autres personnes fait l'erreur de supprimer ma partition Boot Camp et depuis je me retrouve avec un espace libre inutilisable et que je ne peux pas supprimer avec l'utilitaire de disque.
J'ai déja regardé quelques conseils sur le forum pour remédier à ce problème mais ne connaissant rien en informatique j'ai préféré ne pas toucher au terminal aléatoirement.










Si vous avez une idée pour résoudre ce problème ça serait génial ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (1 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, 
On ne peut récupérer que l’espace situé au dessous. Ce qui devrait être le cas de ta partition Bootcamp.
Passe

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk2 0b ; diskutil list
```


----------



## BCD (1 Mai 2020)

Merci de ta réponse
La commande que t'a envoyé bug à la fin comme tu peux le voir :





Et logiquement l'espace libre est toujours là et impossible de le supprimer


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (1 Mai 2020)

Il y a un problème dans le redimensionnement final. 
Dans ce cas, la seule solution que je connaisse est de reformater le disque complet. 
D’autres membres en particulier @macomaniac pourront peut-être t’indiquer une solution plus rapide.


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (2 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, 
Je reviens vers toi concernant cette erreur lors du redimensionnement après les alertes de surallocation.
J’ai fait quelques recherches sur les dépannages de @macomaniac et nous retrouvons dans le fil ci-dessous strictement le même déroulé au moment du redimensionnement avec les mêmes alertes, même si la commande concernait redimensionnement et création de partition Boot Camp.
La conclusion de @macomaniac est une erreur massive sur le système APFS. Erreur irréparable. La solution est clonage et recréation du Fusion Drive.
Par contre, je remarque que tu as dans ta configuration disque, comme dans le fil évoqué, une image disque d’un installateur Windows ???
Coïncidence ?






						Erreur de Partition avec boot camp
					

Bonsoir excusez moi de vous déranger, j'ai un soucis en voulant installer windows 10 via Boot Camp sur iMac. Un message survient lorsque je lance le processus : Votre disque n'a pas pu être partitionné "Une erreur s’est produite lors du partitionnement du disque. Veuillez exécuter S.O.S. depuis...




					forums.macg.co


----------



## BCD (2 Mai 2020)

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide
Je pense effectivement que le problème est apparu à la suite de la suppression de ma partition Boot Camp contenant Windows
Je vais suivre les conseils de @macomaniac et transférer mes données sur un disque dur avec Carbon Copy Cloner puis recréer le Fusion Drive de mon Mac. Par contre j'ai un peu peur de faire une connerie en faisant la manip, donc si tu as un tuto qui explique tout ça en détail, ça serait génial ^^


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (2 Mai 2020)

1 - Il faut d’abord que tu télécharges Copy Carbon Clone sur le site de l’éditeur à savoir 





						Mac Backup Software | Carbon Copy Cloner | Bombich Software
					






					bombich.com
				



Il est gratuit sans restriction pendant 30 jours.
Tu cliques dans la partie gauche de la page sur « download 30 day trial ». Vérifies que tu as la bonne version pour Catalina c’est à dire la dernière version 5. 
2 - il te faut un disque externe vierge ou avec une partition au moins égale au volume occupé par ton disque interne. Tu le formates en table GUID système de fichiers APFS, nom Clone
3 - tu ouvres CCC. Dans le plan de la tâche (colonne de droite, grand pavé) tu sélectionnes en SOURCE ton disque Macintosh HD (les disques sont repris dans le bas de la colonne de gauche) et en DESTINATION ton DDE Clone. Tu désactives SafetyNet qui n’est pas utile (c’est un historique des modifications fichiers).
Puis en bas à droite CLONER.
A la fin du clonage, il te sera demandé si tu veux que ton disque Clone soit demarrable. Tu valides.
4- Quand le clone sera fait tu le vérifies, volume occupé. Tu peux même passer

```
diskutil list external
```
 pour vérifier qu’il est bien demarrable (il contiendra une partition EFI et un Recovery.).
5 - une fois les vérifications faites tu vas dans les préférences système >|Disque de démarrage ( je n’ai pas Catalina , je ne sais pas si le chemin est strictement identique) . Puis tu démarres sur le Clone.
Je pense que Catalina est protégé par défaut contre le démarrage externe. Il faudra peut-être le désactiver 






						À propos de l’utilitaire Sécurité au démarrage sur un Mac doté de la puce Apple T2 Security
					

L’utilitaire Sécurité au démarrage vous permet de vous assurer que votre Mac démarre toujours à partir du disque de démarrage que vous avez défini et d’un système d’exploitation approuvé et de confiance.



					support.apple.com
				



.
6- Ensuite il faut effacer le fusion Drive et le reconstruire selon les préconisations de @macomaniac.
Tu demandes si tu as un doute.
Si tu as le temps, une fois le clone effectué, valide et demarrable tu peux repasser la commande de redimensionnement (celle qui avorté) après avoir éjecté l’image disque....pour voir


----------



## wapsago (29 Août 2021)

bonjour

 j'ai supprimé une partition windows via Boot Camp (catalina 10.15.7) et je ne retrouve pas l'espace libre attendu.
La commande "diskutil list" donne ceci :





J'ai un disque de 500 go, 399.3 sont pris par le container disk 1 ; 0.2 par le disk EFI EFI : il manque 100 Go que je n'arrive pas à récupérer en espace libre

En lisant les sujets déjà postés, j'ai tenté les commandes :

diskutil apfs resizeContainer disk0s2 0b
et
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b

en obtenant le message d'erreur suivant :
	

		
			
		

		
	






Pouvez vous m'aider ?
Merci


----------



## macomaniac (30 Août 2021)

Bonjour *Wapsago*

Tu as passé des commandes de récupération d'espace libre pertinentes > à condition que l'espace libre ait été situé en-dessous de la partition macOS. Je dis : "en-dessous" de manière imagée > car l'espace d'un disque se trouve a priori découpé en blocs (de *512* octets de taille par défaut) > et ces blocs numérotés linéairement du n°*0* (= 1er bloc) au n°*n* (= dernier bloc). Une partition sur le disque a alors pour extension une suite continue de blocs numérotés de tant à tant. Des blocs libres ne peuvent se trouver ajoutés à une partition > que s'il viennent après le dernier bloc de la partition en terme de numérotation. Parce que les blocs de départ d'une partition portent le système de fichiers qui forme un volume sur la partition (ou une population de volumes dans un *Conteneur* en cas de système de fichiers *apfs*). Et un système de fichiers ne gère que les blocs qui viennent après son espace d'inscription - en terme de numérotation > et est incapable de prendre en compte des blocs numérotés antérieurs.

- étant donné ce contexte brièvement brossé > quand tu obtiens un message d'erreur disant : "la nouvelle taille doit être différente de la taille existante" --> tu sais qu'aucun bloc libre ajoutable à la partition concernée n'existe "en-dessous" (càd. "après" numériquement parlant) de cette partition. Tu te trouves donc amené à conjecturer que les *100 Go* de blocs libres doivent exister avant la partition *apfs* > exactement entre la petite partition-Système de l'*EFI* de *209 Mo* et la partition *apfs*.​
Afin de vérifier ou d'infirmer cette conjecture (sur l'emplacement actuel de l'espace libre) --> il faut passer une commande *gpt* (*g*uid_*p*artition_*t*able_utility) de lecture de la table de partition *GPT* d'en-tête du disque > laquelle gère la distribution des blocs en : espace de boot des tables de partition > partitions > bandes d'espace libre. Mais en cas d'activation du *SIP* (protocole de sécurisation) --> la commande *gpt*  se heurte à une interdiction d'accès à la table *GPT* du disque de démarrage. Il faut donc savoir d'abord ce qu'il en est du *SIP*.

- donc passe la commande préalable :​

```
csrutil status
```

qui retourne le statut actuel du *SIP*

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans un Bloc de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- en bas de cette page des forums MacGé => utilise le menu *⫶* (le *17è* depuis la gauche = vers le milieu de la barre) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : * </>* (= Bloc de code) => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​


----------

